# Neuer PC laut trotz Silent - Komponenten?



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

Hallo liebe Community!

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir meinen ersten eigenen PC zusammengebaut, und nun läuft er auch recht flott.
Beim Kauf der Komponenten habe ich sehr stark darauf geachtet, dass sie möglichst leise sind, hier die Komponenten, die mit der Lautstärke zu tun haben:
CPU - Kühler: EKL Alpenfoehn Brocken 2 PCGH - Edition
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Grau
Gehäuselüfter: (vorinstallierte) Pure Wings 2 140mm/120mm
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 500W CM

Der Theorie nach müsste das ganze leise sein... aber ich höre es deutlich aus 5 Metern Entfernung!
Wie kann das sein? Es hört sich wie ein dumpfes Lüfterrauschen an, aber meine Pure Wings 2 sind dank der Lüftersteuerung auf 5V begrenzt, auch der Kühler ist nicht das Problem. Mein Netzteil müsste auf Minimaldrehzahl laufen - also woran kann es liegen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. November 2016)

Grafikkarte? Übrigens hättest du statt dem Fail Power ein Vengeance 400W, E10 400W, GX-S 450W oder E10 500W holen sollen


----------



## Aerni (21. November 2016)

kann ja nurnoch die grafikkarte sein. oder ne alte hdd die rappelt oder so.


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

Grafikkarte ist nicht vorhanden. Was ist denn so schlimm an dem Pure Power? Gut, vielleicht ist ein anderes Netzteil besser, aber ich sehe darin nicht sehr viele Vorteile. Es ist weningstens kein Billo - Netzteil...
Zu @Aerni, HDD ist WD Blue 1TB


----------



## MfDoom (21. November 2016)

Die Purewings sind nicht wirklich leise, steck sie doch ab und teste


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

Was passiert denn, wenn du die Gehäuselüfter probeweise einmal absteckst bzw. per UEFI ausschaltest?

Wird das Gehäuse eventuell fühlbar in Schwingung versetzt oder ist es einfach nur ein Luftrauschen?


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

Hmm, bisschen leiser schon, aber ein Rauschen ist noch da... sowas, wie eine alte Heizung oder ein Kühlschrank. Aber: Ohne  die Lüfter ist das Geräusch eher hoch als tief und die rechte Gehäusewand schwingt schwach (aber fühlbar!).


----------



## sinchilla (21. November 2016)

> be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm  Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm • Umdrehungen: 1500rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 87m³/​h • Luftdruck: 1.25mmH₂O • Lautstärke: *19.2dB*(A)





> be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 500W  Lüfter: 120mm, 21.2dB(A)



silent ist ein rechner wenn im desktopbetrieb sich überhpt nichts bewegt, ergo semipassives netzteil und ne lüftersteuerung die erst bei 50 oder 60 grad cputemperatur eingreift und sämtliche lüfter im case steuert. somit kann man problemlos surfen,arbeiten,filme schauen und beim zoggen gibt er (bzw meiner) ein ganz beruhigendes säuseln von sich. anfangs ist es ungewohnt nichts zu hören aber ich will nie wieder was anderes.
also netzteil denkt erst an lärm bei über 300watt last, grafikkarten stehen bis 50° sowieso und die restlichen lüfter hängen an der cpulüftersteuerung(welche bei 60°mit der arbeit beginnt)= totenstille!!! läuft alles absolut problemlos auch mit sämtlichen stresstools weil da ja die lüfter dann drehen und alles im grünen bereich halten


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

sinchilla schrieb:


> silent ist ein rechner wenn im desktopbetrieb sich überhpt nichts bewegt, ergo semipassives netzteil und ne lüftersteuerung die erst bei 50 oder 60 grad cputemperatur eingreift und sämtliche lüfter im case steuert. somit kann man problemlos surfen,arbeiten,filme schauen und beim zoggen gibt er (bzw meiner) ein ganz beruhigendes säuseln von sich. anfangs ist es ungewohnt nichts zu hören aber ich will nie wieder was anderes



Klar klar, aber das Rauschen sollte ja nicht so laut sein, dass es mich beim einschlafen stört - was es tut.  Mein Netzteil ist vielleicht um 100 Watt (höchstens!) ausgelastet und sollte auf dieser Stufe kaum hörbar sein. Lüfter sind auf 5V gedrosselt - sollten kaum hörbar sein...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. November 2016)

BollaTheReal15 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte ist nicht vorhanden. Was ist denn so schlimm an dem Pure Power? Gut, vielleicht ist ein anderes Netzteil besser, aber ich sehe darin nicht sehr viele Vorteile. Es ist weningstens kein Billo - Netzteil...
> Zu @Aerni, HDD ist WD Blue 1TB



Das Problem ist die verwendete Plattform, aber ja besser als ein LC-Knaller oder Interböller ist es allemal, nur für den Preis ist es unverschämt teuer


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die verwendete Plattform, aber ja besser als ein LC-Knaller oder Interböller ist es allemal, nur für den Preis ist es unverschämt teuer



Hmm okay kann sein... wert ihn zurückzuschicken? Aber zurück zum Thema, wird das was mit der Lautstärke zu tun haben?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. November 2016)

Wenn du es kannst, ja. Zur Luatstärke: Alle Lüfter (ausser NT) abstecken, und nachundnach wieder anstöpseln. Irgendwann (wenn es nicht das L9 ist) wirst du den entsprechenden Lüfter ausfindig machen. Kann ja auch ein kaputtes Lager sein, welches ein Geräusch produziert


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn du es kannst, ja. Zur Luatstärke: Alle Lüfter (ausser NT) abstecken, und nachundnach wieder anstöpseln. Irgendwann (wenn es nicht das L9 ist) wirst du den entsprechenden Lüfter ausfindig machen. Kann ja auch ein kaputtes Lager sein, welches ein Geräusch produziert



Gehäuselüfter und HDD / Laufwerk sind raus --> annähernde Stille... klar, ist ein hörbarer Luftzug, aber leiser als Rascheln von Blättern im Wald... es war lustigerweise die HDD - obwohl sie gedämmt ist! Was kann ich tun, ich meine das waren 45€ ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

*@ BollaTheReal15:*
Was die Gehäuselüfter angeht, da würde ich eventuell ein paar Gummientkoppler nachrüsten und vor allem darauf achten, dass sie zu Gittern oder Filtern hin jeweils ein paar Millimeter Abstand haben. 

*@sinchilla:*
In einem sehr ruhigen Zimmer herrschen immernoch rund 30 dB(A). Wenn man deiner Argumentation folgt, dann liegen die beiden Komponenten also immeroch deutlich unterhalb des Raumpegels.
So einfach ist es praktisch allerdings nicht. Die Bewertung von Schalldruck (hier: nach A-Kurve) erfolgt nach ganz anderen Kriterien als die unserer subjektiven Wahrnehmung. Einem solchen Wert, welcher meist auch in entsprechend schallarmen Räumen ermittelt wird, lässt sich zum Beispiel nicht entnehmen, welche Charakteristik der Lüfter aufweist. Zeigt er beispielsweise selbst bei frei hängender Montage bereits ein Klackern, Schleifen oder Brummen? Wie sieht es dann bei der Montage an einem Gitter aus...? Usw. usw.

Silent ist für mich ein Rechner mit guten Lüftern schon bei 500 U/min im Idle. Wenn man ein wenig auf die Entkopplung achtet und die Verwirbelungen an Gehäusegittern möglichst gering hält, dann ist solch ein System bei geschlossenem Gehäuse und normalem Raumpegel in der Regel auch schon "lautlos".


----------



## Chimera (21. November 2016)

Ähm, du hast den PCGH Brocken? Und wie regelst du den Lüfi? Weil der kommt ja ohne PWM Lüfi, sprich mit nem 3 Pin und wenn du so ein Brett hast wie ich, wo am CPU_FAN 3 Pin Lüfis nicht geregelt werden, dann dreht der munter mit voller Pulle durch die Nacht. Bei manchen Brettern erkennen die Fan Header, ob ein 4 oder 3 Pin dran hängt und wechseln dann automatisch zwischen PWM und Voltage, doch ist dies keine Selbstverständlichkeit und vorallem nicht bei jedem Brett der Fall.
Hab in all den Jahren die komischsten Sachen erlebt, u.a. auch CPU_FAN header, die eben nicht(!) 3 Pin Lüfis regeln, sondern da musst man sie entweder am CHA_FAN anhängen, ner externen Lüsteu oder halt mit 100% Drehzahl leben. Hatte aber auch schon welche, wo man es explizit im BIOS erst umstellen musste, ehe der CPU_FAN auch nen 3 Pin Lüfi regeln konnte und dann hat ich auch mal ein tolles Brett, wo es dies automatisch tat.

Zweite Sache: hast du die Lüfter vor dem Einbau/der Inbetriebnahme erst mal gut einlaufen lassen? Grad etwas günstigere Lüfis kommen mit nem Lager mit Fettfüllung daher und dieses muss sich erst mal ordentlich verteilen. Hab die beiden Pure Wings von meiner Silent Loop 2h an 12V voll drehen lassen, ehe ich sie einbaute und seither sind die schön angenehm. Man hört zwar ein rauschen (sind halt weder so leise wie die Silent Wings, noch wie die günstigeren Shadow Wings), aber ist nicht wirklich ein nervtötendes Geräusch wie z.B. von meinen eLoop B12-2.
Dann spielt halt auch ne Rolle, ob die Lüfis am Case angeschraubt sind oder über Entkoppler befestigt sind. Mit Schrauben, da ist es ja logisch, dass jede noch so mikroskopisch kleine Vibra schön ans Case weitergeleitet wird. Dadurch können sich übrigens auch Geräusche verstärken. Merkt man gut, wenn man die HDDs im case mit Schrauben befestigt und dann über nen Entkoppler, plötzlich sind die nervenden HDD Geräusche weg.

Naja, zum Netzteil gab es ja genug nettes  Spielt natürlich da auch ne Rolle, wie es eingebaut ist. Wenn es mit dem Lüfi nach unten liegt, dann ist es bei meinem F31 jeweils leiser als wenn ich es umgedreht mit dem Lüfi nach oben einbaue (k.A. ob der Innenraum vom Case das Geräusch verstärkt). Nun ist es aber leider Gottes so, dass jedes Netzteil in ner Art Geräusche von sich gibt. Selbst das sauteure Seasonic Platinum 460 Fanless erzeugt Geräusche, wobei es eher ein feines fiepen ist. Und das lüfterlose SuperFlower fand ich nun ehrlich gesagt auch nicht angenehm, mich störte der leichte "Elektroton" (kann es nicht anders beschreiben) deutlich mehr als das Lüftergeräusch vom G-550.
Nun gut, du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder munteres Rätsel raten bis evtl. ne Lösung/die Ursache gefunden wird ooooder aber du nimmst ein Blatt Papier, rollst es zu nem Trichter und begibst dich auf Geräuschjagd. Den Trichter ans Ohr halten und den PC-Innenraum abhorchen bis du die Ursache findest. Dazu am besten erst mal alle Lüfter abstecken und sie nach und nach einzeln(!) wieder anstecken. Dazu musst du nicht ins Windoofi gehen, es reicht für den Geräuschetest auch das BIOS/UEFI. Ergo: alle abklemmen, dann nur mal den CPU Lüfi anschliessen, zu machen und dich vom Case entfernen und lauschen. Ist es leise, dann den ersten Gehäuselüfi dazu, wieder horchen, dann der nächste usw. bis du die Lautstärke erreichst bzw. das Geräusch, welches dich stört. DANN weisst DU, was es verursacht hat.
Kann gut sein, dass nur ein Lüfi nix taugt und aus der Reihe tanzt, dadurch aber die ganze Geräuschkulisse nicht mehr stimmig klingt und man es deutlich wahrnimmt.


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

Ok, danke! An einem ist ein Gummientkoppler dran, aber habe ich unten ohne Entkopplung eingebaut (denn ich habe nur einen ansaugenden Lüfter, aber zwei CPU- Lüfter) oder sollte ich ihn an die Rückseite zurückbauen? 
Kann man übrigens seine Festplatte unter Windows ausschalten? Ich habe da nur Backups / Grosse Dateien. Genauso das Laufwerk...?


----------



## Chimera (21. November 2016)

BollaTheReal15 schrieb:


> Ok, danke! An einem ist ein Gummientkoppler dran, aber habe ich unten ohne Entkopplung eingebaut (denn ich habe nur einen ansaugenden Lüfter, aber zwei CPU- Lüfter) oder sollte ich ihn an die Rückseite zurückbauen?
> Kann man übrigens seine Festplatte unter Windows ausschalten? Ich habe da nur Backups / Grosse Dateien. Genauso das Laufwerk...?



Ausschalten nicht, aber du kannst sie über CrystalDiskInfo regeln bzw. das Akustik Managment, falls die Platte es unterstützt (siehe Bild). Jedoch hilft es nicht bei jeder Platte. Ich hatte z.B. ne WD Green, da war es mit dem Akustik Managment deutlich lauter, denn sie gab dann jeweils so ein komisches Geräusch beim hochfahren von sich.
Jedoch ist ein Entkoppler für die HDD immer noch die bessere Lösung oder dan nne Bitumenbox (kann man selber basteln).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

Das AAM-Feautre ist soweit ich weiß doch schon Jahre alt und wird von den aktuellen Platten gar nicht mehr unterstützt.
Unter Windows würde ich die HDD einfach in den Standby schicken. Das lässt sich in den Energieoptionen mit entsprechender Verzögerung problemlos einrichten.

Falls die HDD ansich noch zu laut sein sollte, hier mal mein letztes Dämm-Projekt:
HDD-Dämmung - Bilderserie
HDD-Dämmung - Geräuschaufnahmen
Man sollte nur die Temperaturen ein wenig im Auge behalten.


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

Hey.. wow, danke für deinen Beitrag! Das mit dem einlaufen wusste ich gar nicht, soll ich das einfach jetzt auf max. stellen und dann in zwei Stunden wieder runter? Netzteil ist nach unten mit dem Lüfter eingebaut. Brocken PCGH ist nice! Klar, 700 RPM die beiden Lüfter, aber man muss wirklich hinhören. Sonst plane ich auch, einen der Wingboost 2s als Gehäuselüfter zu verwenden, kann ja nicht schaden.  Problem ist aber HDD und Laufwerk. Letzteres hört sich 5 Minuten nach dem Start wie ein Staubsauger an, die HDD summt einfach durchgehend (das lauteste im PC). Und ja, meine Gehäuselüfter sind verschraubt, haben aber so Gummiteile!?


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das AAM-Feautre ist soweit ich weiß doch schon Jahre alt und wird von den aktuellen Platten gar nicht mehr unterstützt.
> Unter Windows würde ich die HDD einfach in den Standby schicken. Das lässt sich in den Energieoptionen mit entsprechender Verzögerung problemlos einrichten.
> 
> Falls die HDD ansich noch zu laut sein sollte, hier mal mein letztes Dämm-Projekt:
> ...



Hmm, sie schaltet sich komischerweise nie ab... habe meine letzten Cents für den PC ausgegeben (6700k war vielleicht doch ein Overkill), aber guuut, ich schaue mir dein tolles Projekt mal an .


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

Gehäuselüfter sollte man nach Möglichkeit nicht verschauben. Selbst wenn es Höherwertigere sind (wären).

Die HDD oder das Laufwerk kannst du auch auf Schaumstoff lagern. Der eliminiert die Schwingungen idR. besser als die üblichen Gummi-Sets.

*Edit:*
Was mir gerade noch einfällt: damit die HDD in den Standby gehen kann, darf natürlich kein Prozess mehr auf sie zugreifen. Das Problem hab ich z.B. besonders oft in Zusammenhang mit Steam, das natürlich andauernd auf die Spiele-Platte zugreift, um irgendwelche Updates zu machen oder sonst irgendwas zu schreiben/lesen.

Einige behaupten auch, dass durch das ständige An- und Abschalten (Anfahren und Parken der Köpfe) die Langlebigkeit der Platte belastet werden könnte.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, in wie fern das heute noch relevant ist.


----------



## BollaTheReal15 (21. November 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gehäuselüfter sollte man nach Möglichkeit nicht verschauben. Selbst wenn es Höherwertigere sind (wären).
> 
> Die HDD oder das Laufwerk kannst du auch auf Schaumstoff lagern. Der eliminiert die Schwingungen idR. besser als die üblichen Gummi-Sets.



Und wie soll man sie sonst befestigen? Hier, irgewndwas in meinem PC knistert... was kann knistern? so ein helles Geräusch, schwer zu beschreiben... im Moment lasse ich meine Gehäuselüfter auf max. laufen, mal gucken ob sich danach was bessert


----------



## Chimera (21. November 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das AAM-Feautre ist soweit ich weiß doch schon Jahre alt und wird von den aktuellen Platten gar nicht mehr unterstützt.
> Unter Windows würde ich die HDD einfach in den Standby schicken. Das lässt sich in den Energieoptionen mit entsprechender Verzögerung problemlos einrichten.




Ja und nein  Unterstützt wird es zwar auch noch von vielen modernen HDDs, aaaaber mein IT-Mech riet mir mal davon ab, da es zu einem Konflikt mit anderen Stromsparfunktionen kommen kann. Er vermutete auch dahinter die komischen Klickgeräusche, welche meine damalige Samsung F3 machte. Im Intel RST hat es übrigens auch noch so ne Sparfunktion mit Namen LPM (Link Power Managment), welches helfen soll Saft zu sparen. Ob es was bringt oder nicht, kann ich echt nicht sagen.
Der Tip mit der Bitumenbox bzw. HDD Box ist aber schon eigentlich die beste Lösung, wenn man ne bissel höhere Temperatur in Kauf nimmt und im 5,25" Platz hat. Denke mal, solche Entkoppler wie z.B. jener von Sharkoon sind halt ein guter Kompromiss.

Edit: Wenn was knistert, hat es evtl. mit Strom zu tun? Kann am Netzteil liegen, kann an nem Kabel liegen, usw. Da musst du halt den Horchtest machen, woher es genau kommt.

@TE: Nee, die Gummiecken alleine helfen da nicht viel. Bei den WingBoost z.B. ist ja der ganze Rahmen aus Gummi, da würde es mit Schrauben nicht mal so viel machen. Dennoch legt EKL den Lüfis jeweils noch so Gummientkoppler bei. Hier kannst du mal div. Bilder von Entkopplern sehen: lufter entkoppler - Google-Suche. Diese reduzieren die Schwingungen, die der Lüfi ans Case weiterleitet.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. November 2016)

BollaTheReal15 schrieb:


> Und wie soll man sie sonst befestigen? Hier, irgewndwas in meinem PC knistert... was kann knistern? so ein helles Geräusch, schwer zu beschreiben...



Ein unsauberer Übergang von Steckkontakten, meistens 24Pin MB, 8 (4+4) Pin CPU oder 6/8 Pin GPU


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

Eventuell schleift auch ein Lüfter-Lager. Das kann auch schonmal in Richtung eines Knisterns gehen.
Dazu wie gesagt einfach mal ein paar Stunden bei voller Leistung einlaufen lassen. Je länger, desto besser. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann lass sie einmal von morgens bis abends bei 12V durchlaufen.

HDDs kann man in Schaumstoff umwickelt auch ganz gut in die breiteren Laufwerkschächte stopfen.
Beim Laufwerk wirds dann natürlich schon schwieriger. Eventuell einfach auf etwas Schaumstoff drauflegen. Hier ein Beispiel dazu. Würde das LW dann allerdings nicht verschrauben, sondern links und rechts einfach nochmal mit ein paar dünnen Streifen einklemmen.


----------



## Chimera (21. November 2016)

Oder einfach den Trick mit dem Fahrradschlauch versuchen. Mit nem alten Fahrradschlauch kann man die HDD auch so entkoppeln, dass sie nix ans Case weiterleitet. Erfordert aber doch bissel Bastelarbeit. Hier mal ein Beispiel von vielen: Modding Low-Cost HDD Entkopplung - ComputerBase Forum. Wenn du es aber absolut unhörbar haben willst, kommst du halt nicht um so Boxen für die 5,25" Schächte rum. Gab/Gibt von Scythe den Himuro, der dämmt etwas und lässt die HDD gleichzeitig nicht grad den Hitzetod sterben: Himuro: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe. Gibt da noch viiiiiiiel mehr. Einfach mal bei Google "HDD Dämmung und Entkopplung" eingeben...


----------



## cesimbra (21. November 2016)

Hey Leute, BITTE VORSICHT MIT EUREN TIPS!

Wenn ihr HD's einfach nur auf Schaumstoff legt oder in Gummis lose schwingend aufhängt, ohne die HD zumindest mit einer Masse entsprechend mindestes der Hälfte ihres eigenen Gewichts fest zu verschrauben oder anderweitig zu verbinden, versaut ihr ggf. meist nicht nur die Performance, sondern dürft Euch auch auf eine stark verkürzte Lebensdauer sowie stark verminderte Datensicherheit freuen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Hey Leute, BITTE VORSICHT MIT EUREN TIPS!
> 
> Wenn ihr HD's einfach nur auf Schaumstoff legt oder in Gummis lose schwingend aufhängt, ohne die HD zumindest mit einer Masse entsprechend mindestes der Hälfte ihres eigenen Gewichts fest zu verschrauben oder anderweitig zu verbinden, versaut ihr ggf. meist nicht nur die Performance, sondern dürft Euch auch auf eine stark verkürzte Lebensdauer sowie stark verminderte Datensicherheit freuen.


Quelle?

Bisher ist mir noch keine HDD durch solche Maßnahmen frühzeitig abgerauscht. Und ich montiere sie normalerweise auch nicht so, dass sie durch ihre eigenen Umdrehungen hin- und herschlackern.


----------



## cesimbra (21. November 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Bisher ist mir noch keine HDD durch solche Maßnahmen frühzeitig abgerauscht. Und ich montiere sie normalerweise auch nicht so, dass sie durch ihre eigenen Umdrehungen hin- und herschlackern.



Lese bitte nochmal, wovon ich schrieb –wenn Du Deine Platten gegen Vibrationen befestigst, gibt es kein Problem. Das "Hin- und Herschlackern" siehst Du überhaupt nicht. Das wird durch die aberwitzig hohen Beschleunigungen des gleichzeitig extrem leichten Lesearms bei dessen Positionierung als Reaktionskraft auf das Gehäuse ausgeübt. Da dieser immer nach dem Beschleunigen direkt wieder abbremst, ist da nichts von zu erkennen. Die Kräfte und Bewegungen sind aber da.

Du kannst ja mal hierüber nachdenken:

Shouting in the Datacenter - YouTube


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

Danke für den Link 

Das heißt also, du würdest hier zunächst eine Ankopplung mit mindestens der Hälfte des Eigengewichts empfehlen?
Mit Blick auf die Lautstärke könnte man hier doch sogar eine Sandwich-Konstruktion in Erwägung ziehen, die zunächst ankoppelt und darunter wieder (zum Gehäuse hin) entkoppelt.


----------



## sinchilla (21. November 2016)

Wenn du die HDD bzw das CD-Laufwerk eh nie oder sehr selten nutzt klemm doch einfach beides ab. Mein Case hat gar keine Aufnahme für CD-Laufwerke mehr und der einzige Moment wenn ich es mal brauche, ist zur Windoofsinstallation. Meine HDD dient auch als Datengrab und wenn ich mal was drauf ablege bzw von brauche klemm ich sie einfach an.



> In einem sehr ruhigen Zimmer herrschen immernoch rund 30 dB(A). Wenn man  deiner Argumentation folgt, dann liegen die beiden Komponenten also  immeroch deutlich unterhalb des Raumpegels.


 da hast du nicht unrecht bzw auch recht, alleine durch verwirbelungen sind die werksangaben mit vorsicht zu geniessen. im zweifel kann man behaupten das überall wo bewegung herrscht, "lärm" entsteht, wenn sich nichts bewegt, kann nichts lärmen. elektrogeräusche, wie fiepen, zirpen oder ähnlich hochfrequente töne höre ich nicht aus dem system. allerdings fiel mir nun auf wie penetrant das grundrauschen meiner billigen pc-boxen bzw. des subwoofers ist...ist meine nächste baustelle.

auf jeden fall kann ich nur jedem zu einem semipassiven system raten, da man meist beim spielen headset nutzt bzw boxen hört man ein sehr leises betriebsgeräusch in dieser zeit auch nicht aber gerade beim filme schauen surfen etc. nervte mich das "betriebsgeräusch" ganz gewaltig.

vllt bin ich da auch sehr empfindlich oder sensibilisiert aber selbst mein arbeitslaptop auf meinen beinen nervt mich grad


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. November 2016)

Naja, abklemmen ist bei mir nicht so wirklich die Option. Meine gesamte Steam-Library liegt z.B. auf der WD Red 
Spiele mit kritischeren Ladezeiten kommen selbstverständlich auf die 850 Evo. Aber gerade bei etwas zeitgemäßeren Titeln mit entsprechend hoch aufgelösten Texturen läuft der Speicher da schnell über.

Bin mit meiner Dämm-Konstruktion bisher eigentlich ganz gut gefahren. Wenn die unmittelbare Entkopplung allerdings tatsächlich Auswirkungen auf die Performance und womöglich auch längerfristige  Datensicherheit haben sollte, dann würde ich da  nochmal etwas nachbessern.
Kommt man um ein festes Anschrauben da überhaupt noch herum, wenn man das angesprochene Problem (wie auch im Video verdeutlich) mindern möchte?
Würde sonst nochmal ein paar Versuche mit einer zurechtgeschnittenen (recht schweren) Waschmaschinenmatte oder etwas Bitumenmatte wagen. Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht eine massive Stahlbasis nehmen, nach unten hin mit Schaumstoff entkoppeln und dann in den Gehäuseboden legen.

Hab auch schonmal über solche HDD-Switches nachgedacht. Die scheinen überwiegend allerdings sehr fragwürdig verarbeitet zu sein und hier und da wohl auch schonmal durchzubrenen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen wurde mein Front-Bay wieso schon durch eine Aquaro 5 Pro besetzt :/

Kann man so sagen.
So lange sich Luft bewegt, wird man auch mit (mehr oder minder gravierenden) Verwirbelungen zu kämpfen haben. Das Problem lässt sich mit Shrouds zwar etwas eindämmen, aber spätestens bei etwas höheren Drehzahlen (>600 U/min) natürlich nicht mehr vermeiden.

Meistens ist es aber auch so, dass wenn man erstmal alle möglichen Optimierungen vorgenommen hat, vor allem die elektronisch bedingten Geräusche stärker in den Vordergrund treten. Anstatt des  vorigen Grundrauschens oder -brummens hat man dann ein kaum zu vermeidendes Fiepen oder Zirpen 
Daran scheitern letztlich auch immer die gern gehypten Komplett-Passiv-Systeme, sofern keine kostenaufwendige Selektion einzelner Komponenten vorgenommen wird. Da nehme ich dann doch lieber ein leichtes Grudnrauschen inkauf und lasse die Gehäuselüfter bei 500-600 U/min idle'n. Unterhalb der 500 U/min eiern mir die Rotoren zu sehr und der Luftstrom bricht dann meist eh derart ein, sodass man sie auch gleich auslassen kann.


----------



## cesimbra (21. November 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Danke für den Link
> 
> Das heißt also, du würdest hier zunächst eine Ankopplung mit mindestens der Hälfte des Eigengewichts empfehlen?
> Mit Blick auf die Lautstärke könnte man hier doch sogar eine Sandwich-Konstruktion in Erwägung ziehen, die zunächst ankoppelt und darunter wieder (zum Gehäuse hin) entkoppelt.



Naja, das mit den 50% des Eigengewichts habe ich jetzt mal so in den Raum gestellt, aus einer etwas pesönlichen Erfahrung heraus.

Ich hatte ein hervorragend performantes RAID0 aus drei schnellen Einplattern, 320er F1 IIRC. . Das einzig (mich) wirklich störende daran war eine akustische Schwebung, die sich zwischen den Platten im Käfig einstellte.

Als Gegenmaßnahme legte ich die Platten auf ein Stück Reibbrettschaumgummi auf den Boden des Towers, so wie man auch oft Wasserkühlungspumpen entkoppelt, was auch den gewünschten Effekt zeigte, die nervende Schwebung war Geschichte.

Nach einem Datenfehler und folgendem fschck (erfolgreich) schaute ich mir Performance- und Smart-Werte an und verglich sie mit den archivierten Werten von wenige Wochen zuvor. Temperatur etc. völlig unproblematisch und nahezu unverändert, korrigierbare Fehler massiv angestiegen, durchschnittliche Zugriffszeiten minus 10-20% je nach Platte. Rückbau in Festplattenkäfig – alles wie gehabt, volle Performance, 0 Fehler.

Platten wieder ausgebaut und auf die Schaumgummistücke gelegt, diesmal aber in den Slide-In-Schlitten des Festplattenkäfigs  – alles gut, volle Performance, 0 Fehler.

Schlitten abgebaut, Performance- und Korrekturprobleme zurück.

Die Slide-In-Schlitten wogen etwa 30% von den Festplatten, mit etwas Sicherheitsmarge komme ich zu meiner Gewichtseinschätzung. Diese kann natürlich daneben liegen für andere Laufwerke, aber ich würde jedenfalls immer ein ordentliches Stückchen Metall an die Festplatten schrauben, wenn ich sie ansonsten "lose herumliegen" lassen oder in Gummis aufhängen würde.

Heute nutze ich nur noch externe Festplatten, ansonsten SSD's, in meinem letzten RAID hatte ich die Platten (10.000er...) aber tatsächlich komplett in Bitumen einpackt, ja sogar mit der Lötlampe eingeschweißt (Edith: auch um die Anbindung des Gewichts durch den Klebeffekt am Metallgehäuse zu verstärken, aber vor allem um den Wärmeabtransport durch den Bitumen zu fördern, Letzteres höchst erfolgreich übrigens), nur noch die Anschlusspins lagen frei. Da braucht es dann auch kein Metall als Gegengewicht mehr, die konnten direkt auf dem Schaumgummi liegen.


----------

